# Great article on copper/brass corrosion



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.fwr.org/copper.pdf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope no one on here is using Uponor pex in Las Vegas.....

Full article here: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-034-arrhenius-and-the-mayor2014dezincification


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

According to this article, brazing onto DZR brass destroys it's ability to resists dezincification.

http://www.copperinfo.co.uk/alloys/brass/downloads/is-36-dezincification-resistant-brass.pdf


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That's some good info there, Thanks.

I guess the best soultion will be to use copper pex fittings. Or plastic


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Only if dezincification is a problem in your area. It isn't in mine.



RealLivePlumber said:


> That's some good info there, Thanks.
> 
> I guess the best soultion will be to use copper pex fittings. Or plastic


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just sent an e-mail to Zurn about what kind of brass they use for their pex fittings. Apparently they have switched to C87850 "Eco Brass". This alloy is no more than 22.36% zinc which pretty much rules out dezincification in all but the most corrosive waters.

"_We are using a C69300 alloy known as EcoBrass due to California low lead requirements (which subsequently as expected, has already begun moving throughout the country with the introduction of a national low lead bill) and changes to NSF Standard 14 that add corrosion testing requirements that will take effect in the beginning of 2011.

Please let us know if you need additional information.
Thank you

-----Original Message-----
From: __[email protected]__ [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 11:31 AM
To: Cass, Barbara
Subject: 

I need to know what the current type of brass is in the pex fittings."
_

http://www.greenalloys.com/specs/C87850.pdf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Another great book on the subject. They also get into the leeching of lead into the water supply with lab tests and data.

http://books.google.com/books?id=F5...#v=onepage&q=meringue dezincification&f=false


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good info about de-zincification.


----------

